# OK, I'll play...here is mine....



## OwenMeany (Mar 17, 2002)

I love this bike! I am so glad that I did not order a custom (Moots, Seven, IF) and wait months on end..it fit like a dream right off the shelf (almost) and did fit like a dream later (after 3 fittings).I now have about 3,000 miles on it since I pick it up on September 7, 2003...


----------



## propp2531 (Feb 19, 2004)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

what paint scheme is that. I am close to buying a master x light and luv the the paint on this one.... AWESOME bike.. Hope you enjoy it..


----------



## OwenMeany (Mar 17, 2002)

It is the NL19. To be completely honest I never liked the conspicousness of Colnago paint jobs before, in fact I never seriously considered one becasue I though the paint was a too flashly for me...but when I saw this frame it was lust a first sight...


----------



## Bonked (Nov 11, 2002)

beautiful. and you get bonus points because you know how to kit out a great frame!


----------

